# any hope for petting ?



## doudounne (Feb 28, 2012)

Yo!
Female feral has been coming around for 6 yrs. Trapped her 3 yrs ago, had her operated on, still hung around. Had been spending winters in my garage in a TV box with red heat lamp over it. Is now sleeping inside house for past 3 weeks ! Yaay ! Always got along 100% with my house cat that never goes outside ( She's 12). They rubbed noses in the screen door for years. This has been a long process. She sleeps on a hunting shirt on the floor in front of the wood stove. Goes out 6 am, back 4 pm.
Any chance I will ever get to touch her ? If I brush her back, she just withdraws, never agressively. Anybody had any luck with this ? Achieving this would be quite a reward.
Happy Holidays from up North !


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Cat Forum : Cat Discussion Forums - View Single Post - Kitty Cat Boot Camp

Absolutely! Its a process and one day you may be carrying her around and able to handle her too. It took us 4 years with a semi feral that I had tnr. He started by coming in for short periods of time to be with the indoor cats. Now he is a giant love who lets me carry him, love on him, sleeps with my sister. I posted a link with tips on how to achieve this. Thanks for caring for this kitty and have compassion on her.


----------



## doudounne (Feb 28, 2012)

*hope for petting ?*

Yo!
Many thanks for your post . Very encouraging. She too started coming in for short periods to see my house cat. Today, I went logging, she wanted in, so OK, in she came at 8 am, (she had gone out 6:30 am). When I got back at 3:30, she asked for outside. No damages, everything went well. 

She is a miracle cat, because I live 30 ft from a 55mph highway, extremely busy 24hrs/7days but she never goes in that direction. Also, she limps when she walks, because she only has 1 claw on one of her front paws. But she runs like ****! Brings back rabbits, big black squirrels,
recently 2 white weasels.

Time.........and love.



Happy holidays !


----------



## Vettecor (Feb 11, 2012)

We have 2 wild/feral cats. One that came into our lives over 1 year ago and another one a few months ago. Each time it took weeks for them to even come close to me to feed. I got bit or scratched a number of times.

Now both of the cats come when called, let me pet and play with them with not too many bites or scratches. I can pick them up and they sit in my lap and fall asleep. The newest one, Double can change his attitude very quickly. I have a 2 inch bite on my hand to prove it. He is going to be neutered next week and some of the wildness may be gone. That was the case with the other feral, Zeke.

I found that when I want to pet the ferals, I wash my hands BEFORE I pet them. I think the reason I have been scratched or bitten is they smell the scent of my indoor cat, Zamba.

If you are afraid you might be bitten or scratched wear gloves until you feel you can trust them.

Good Luck.

Larry


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I've always found that feeding from your hands can be a very good ice-breaker.


----------



## doudounne (Feb 28, 2012)

*feeding from hand*

Yo!
Thanks for your tip. That step was reached years ago, when she was still having kittens. If I extend my hand with or without food, she will come and smell. But she withdraws just far enough if I attempt to touch her.
If she's going by and I touch her ( like when I let her out ) , no problem, but she moves away. Never growled, scratched or bit.
Maybe it's just her ''style'', hahahaha

Happy Holidays and MERCI !!!


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Doudounne, that semi-feral sounds like a great cat. Do you have pictures yet? Have you named her? Three weeks isn't long. I bet she will be purring in your lap for Christmas next year.


----------



## doudounne (Feb 28, 2012)

Yo! I couldn't find a ''reply''button, so am sending message. Thanks for your enthusiasm. Lopve and patience weil work. If you go check my pic album - if I did this right - you won't believe what you see.
Thanks again and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i am a firm believer that every feral cat, regardless how long or how many generations feral they are, can not only be petted but can be socialized given enough time and patience.

over the past few years that i have been maintaining a colony every i have socialized a couple (now living indoors exclusively) and have developed a level of trust with every one of the ferals. while one in particular does enjoy a good chin tickle but is still a bit guarded ,a couple of the cats will even go as far as getting on my lap and laying down.


keep it up, you are doing a great thing!


----------

